
Strong AI Isn't Here Yet - apsec112
https://srconstantin.wordpress.com/2017/02/21/strong-ai-isnt-here-yet/
======
lutusp
Quote: "Getting artificial intelligence “by accident” from really big neural
nets seems unlikely to me ..."

I appreciate the subtleties of the argument, but nature did it without even so
much as a plan, by trying one thing after another until something worked.

